
A hospital crisis is killing rural communities. This state is ‘Ground Zero’ - Mz
http://www.georgiahealthnews.com/2017/09/hospital-crisis-killing-rural-communities-state-ground-zero/
======
angersock
A lot of practices and smaller clinics/hospitals are specifically targeted by
larger chains to be acquired and to boost numbers. The whole system is fucked
up.

I'm of the opinion that we should just open another branch, same as we do with
the military, and say "Hey, you're going to get a good wage, but you will be
deployed across the country to do tours of duty. You will be given
standardized equipment and training, and you will be expected to care for your
patients in whatever numbers and time they give you. In exchange, we'll cover
education and housing for you".

It's disheartening to me that we also have so many people practicing medicine
in other parts of the world when we have so many underserved here.

